# Phrag Ruby Slippers



## Chuck (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Erythrone (Jun 30, 2013)

Just.... wonderful!


----------



## Dane (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow... amazing substance and great photography


----------



## John M (Jun 30, 2013)

Gorgeous...and a great looking plant too!


----------



## Trimorph (Jun 30, 2013)

Wonderful!

The plant looks huge, what is the leaf size?


----------



## raymond (Jun 30, 2013)

wow very nice


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Ditto to all the above! Now I'm gonna have to go see if the 2 of mine are going to do anything!


----------



## eteson (Jun 30, 2013)

Wonerful!
Love the "veining" in the pouch.
The color is just incredible!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 30, 2013)

very nice,don't see this one very much


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Agree with all the comments and especially appreciate the great photos and close-up.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 1, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2013)

Lovely plant, great blooms and pics !!!! Jean


----------



## Chuck (Jul 1, 2013)

Trimorph said:


> Wonderful!
> 
> The plant looks huge, what is the leaf size?



Thanks for all the great comments folks. I do appreciate them.

This plant was divided recently. It normally produces three blooms on a spike. It also usually blooms a little earlier in the year. 

The 'wing span' is around 17 inches and the leaves are a little over two inches wide. It can be a big plant if you don't divide it, but, I can only keep a few 'specimen' sized plants in my little greenhouse. 

Chuck


----------



## Susie11 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow, what a beauty! Great photos.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 1, 2013)

It is a beauty. It has an "evil" sense about. A dracula kind of thing for me....I what to suck your blood!!


----------



## gnathaniel (Jul 1, 2013)

Very nice plant and fantastic photos! I'd like to see what this does when crossed with kovachii, schlimii, or fischeri.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2013)

Excellent -- flowers and photos.


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 1, 2013)

Beautiful red! The petals are very interesting, especially their angle!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 3, 2013)

I come back to this thread enjoying the comments after I posted. Why don't we see more Rubies? Weren't they popular at one time? I have 2, both I believe a bess flavum was used, slow growers for me ..... may be I should try them or 1 in the ebb n flow. I've had more light than a straight bess but less than a caudatum, what's your light levels like?


----------



## Chuck (Jul 3, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> I come back to this thread enjoying the comments after I posted. Why don't we see more Rubies? Weren't they popular at one time? I have 2, both I believe a bess flavum was used, slow growers for me ..... may be I should try them or 1 in the ebb n flow. I've had more light than a straight bess but less than a caudatum, what's your light levels like?



I grow this in relatively high light, full sun in the winter, 30% shade from middle of March to mid October more or less. It sits with other caudatum hybrids and species in the intermediate part of my greenhouse. Grows in CCH mix with rainwater every 4 days.

Chuck


----------

